# Bookworm House - Scotland February 2018



## Echo Seven (Feb 22, 2018)

February 2018! Can't seem to correct the title.

Visited this place with fellow Scottish explorer who's not on this site. Got there the day after it was sealed up... although not perfectly sealed. ;-) Now sold and refurbishment due to start next year, so still some time left to visit.

Quite a bit of history revealed through all the paperwork lying around, but don't want to say too much in a public forum.























































































Cheers


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 23, 2018)

That house is in not too bad shape. Could do with a renovation. You've captured some good shots with the light shining through the window.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 23, 2018)

Lovely set of pics, strange seeing it borded up. You got some great light upstairs, and downstairs looked very different without direct light coming in. I see the bed is missing which is odd but the books are still there. Did you use an ecig for the smokey light beams? Nice effect whatever you did! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Echo Seven (Feb 23, 2018)

A plumbers smoke bomb for the smoke  and had to drag that bed out the way as it was spoiling the shot!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 24, 2018)

Each to their own; This place told a much better story of the last occupants in the early days of Urbex, before the 'set dressers' of the Art Image got to work!


----------



## Pricus (Feb 24, 2018)

Echo Seven said:


> A plumbers smoke bomb for the smoke  and had to drag that bed out the way as it was spoiling the shot!



so THAT'S how it's done  always wondered how people got such good light/atmosphere


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 25, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Each to their own; This place told a much better story of the last occupants in the early days of Urbex, before the 'set dressers' of the Art Image got to work!



Hahahaha! Well said mate! I very rarely move stuff, maybe turn something slightly to get a label in or move something out of a shot that detracts from it (like a juice bottle on the ground) etc, but I think staging shots defeats the purpose for me. Like you said, each to their own, I like looking at other people’s shots, but I’d rather photograph it as I find it. But generally that means other people’s staging a lot of the time...


----------



## Echo Seven (Feb 25, 2018)

The set dressing is always an issue. I guess it is about what each urbexer sees in a place and what they are trying to do with the photography. I know for some its more about the exploring, and then capturing what they saw. My view is that if the location is documented as its found, its sometimes photographing the set dressing done by the thieves and vandals who trashed the places looking for loot. My view is that if its been trashed and I tidy it up, I'm just putting it back the way it was (or could have been) when it first became abandoned. If I can include some of the former owners personal stuff its all adding to the story of what happened there, its still truthful. What I don't agree with is simply using the location to set something up that's not really relevant to the location, and then presenting the pictures as "documentary" especially if stuff is taken in that wasn't there originally.

To me its all about storytelling. What story do you want to tell. I try and tell the story of what the place might have been like, and who lived there, but the other story might be about what has happened to the place, and how it looks now, both equally valid IMO.


----------



## Ha.zel (Feb 26, 2018)

Lovely shots, especially the ones with the armchair at the window!


----------



## Pamexplore (May 15, 2018)

Love your pics, looks like a great wee explore. I know you can’t tell me and not asking, been searching so many different sites looking to find this forvlast 2 days and can’t. Great wee find, hope I find it soon.


----------



## Pamexplore (May 17, 2018)

So managed to find this place. It’s now completely boarded up, from outside and inside with the upper windows.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 20, 2018)

Nothing wrong in moving stuff about...or else we would all have the same boring shots or just pics of the last persons staged efforts...I faff about for ages and never get it right, good on you for making something out of a place.


----------



## Ferox (Jun 15, 2018)

Pamexplore said:


> So managed to find this place. It’s now completely boarded up, from outside and inside with the upper windows.



Thanks for the update Pamexplore. I was just thinking what the situation would be now at this place


----------



## MQ_Urbex (Sep 30, 2018)

Absolutely love these shots especially the one the last one  thank you very much for sharing this!

I hope I am able to find this little gem in my explores.


----------

